# Ultroner x Asmodus Luna Squonker Box Mod



## Pixstar

http://www.asmodus.com/product-p/asmodus-luna-squonker.htm
http://www.asmodus.com/product-p/asmodus-luna-squonker.htm
My interest in this is that (a) it has all the necessary safety features with a built in chip (b) compact size and (c) the pricing is very good when comparing it to the mech Tupperware mods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Pixstar said:


> http://www.asmodus.com/product-p/asmodus-luna-squonker.htm
> My interest in this is that (a) it has all the necessary safety features with a built in chip (b) compact size and (c) the pricing is very good when comparing it to the mech Tupperware mods.
> 
> View attachment 112401
> View attachment 112402
> View attachment 112403
> View attachment 112404



This looks really good. If i had to settle for one i’d go for the resin bodied ones. Waiting for the first ones to be reviewed by actual users here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

antonherbst said:


> This looks really good. If i had to settle for one i’d go for the resin bodied ones. Waiting for the first ones to be reviewed by actual users here.


Look out for the Vaping Biker's (UK) review which should be out soon. He has been using it since the recent Vaper Expo in the UK and his initial thoughts are that it's one of the best he's had.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Vaping Biker's Review:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova69

That looks really good,some vtc5a an must be heaven

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I'm having an issue with my Luna, no matter how hard I squeeze the bottle, barely any juice comes out, after a fill the bottle it's acceptable for about 3 squeezes, but after that it starts battling. The atty I'm using is an authentic hadaly so it's not like I'm trying to fill a massive juice well. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Vapington

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm having an issue with my Luna, no matter how hard I squeeze the bottle, barely any juice comes out, after a fill the bottle it's acceptable for about 3 squeezes, but after that it starts battling. The atty I'm using is an authentic hadaly so it's not like I'm trying to fill a massive juice well.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


I also had this issue with the first bottle - i switched to the spare and it was much better


----------



## Halfdaft

Vapington said:


> I also had this issue with the first bottle - i switched to the spare and it was much better


Thanks bud! I'll have a go as soon as I'm home.. Did you also have a problem with it messing all over the inside of the bottle housing ?


----------



## Vapington

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Thanks bud! I'll have a go as soon as I'm home.. Did you also have a problem with it messing all over the inside of the bottle housing ?


Oh yes! Haha just get some tissue paper up there!


----------



## wazarmoto

Vapington said:


> Oh yes! Haha just get some tissue paper up there!


That's what she said

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## w1tw0lf

Been using one of these for a week now and loving it. Awesome little squonker. Running a wasp nano with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Ok so I swapped the Ultroner bottle for an SJMY silicone bottle I had gotten off of 3F, it now works the way I had imagined it would.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Ok so I swapped the Ultroner bottle for an SJMY silicone bottle I had gotten off of 3F, it now works the way I had imagined it would.



Yo bud

Seems you have an air leak, fill the suspect bottle with water, pinch the hose/straw with one hand and squeeze gently with the other, chances are the cap isnt making a good seal 

Kind regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

wazarmoto said:


> That's what she said



I think you should have a nice hot bath a shot of penicillin


----------



## Mahir

Final thoughts on this mod? I'm thinking of picking one up?


----------



## Mahir

Hi guys

So I recently purchased this mod new, and I've been having some issues with it. When ever I insert the battery one of two things happen, either the light subtly flickers blue inside and doesn't fire. Or it turns green and as soon as I fire it flashes red. Red means the battery is flat or there is a short right? So firstly, I checked for shorts, which wasn't the case as the RDA (Authentic Hadaly) worked fine on there previously and when I put it on my other mod (Evic) it did not detect any shorts. Then, the battery, I own VTC5A's, VTC4's and 25R's, all fully charged and still does not want to fire. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Please help


----------



## Mahir

Mahir said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I recently purchased this mod new, and I've been having some issues with it. When ever I insert the battery one of two things happen, either the light subtly flickers blue inside and doesn't fire. Or it turns green and as soon as I fire it flashes red. Red means the battery is flat or there is a short right? So firstly, I checked for shorts, which wasn't the case as the RDA (Authentic Hadaly) worked fine on there previously and when I put it on my other mod (Evic) it did not detect any shorts. Then, the battery, I own VTC5A's, VTC4's and 25R's, all fully charged and still does not want to fire. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Please help
> 
> View attachment 128344



Update: So I tried a LG chocolate (0.6 ohm build) and it's working OK now... Anyone know what's the problem??


----------

